

F.C.C. Indecency Policy Rejected on Appeal - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/14/business/media/14indecent.html?src=twr

======
donohoe
I was going to make the headline "F.C.C. Indecency Policy Rejected on Appeal.
Fuck Yeah!" but thought better of it...

